# Angler attackiert Fischereiaufseher mit Axt



## Minimax (6. Februar 2020)

Endlich mal ne Pressemeldung über einen von uns, in der es ums Angeln und nicht um dieses elende Naturschutzgedöns geht.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Endlich mal ne Pressemeldung über einen von uns, in der es ums Angeln und nicht um dieses elende Naturschutzgedöns geht.


Gröööööööööööööööhl...


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,,

einen angesoffenen Niederbayern kontrollieren zu wollen, dazu gehört Mut. Es relativiert sich allerdings etwas, da der Kontrolleur vermutlich ja auch Niederbayer war .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> einen angesoffenen Niederbayern kontrollieren zu wollen, dazu gehört Mut. Es relativiert sich allerdings etwas, da der Kontrolleur vermutlich ja auch Niederbayer war



Wobei der Ort des Geschehens nicht zwingend auch die Stammeszugehörigkeit der Beteiligten bestimmt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (6. Februar 2020)

Ist ja schön wenn damit so Humorvoll umgegangen wird .

Ich als Angler kann auf diese art der Aufmerksamkeit aber gerne verzichten.


----------



## Mikesch (6. Februar 2020)

Ich frage mich, wozu brauche ich beim Angeln eine Axt?


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> wozu brauche ich beim Angeln eine Axt?



Na ja, in Foren liest man im Zusammenhang mit Angeln immer wieder mal das Wort "abhacken" oder "Abhackmatte".

Hatte das bisher immer für Rechtschreibfehler gehalten, aber wer weiß?


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wobei der Ort des Geschehens nicht zwingend auch die Stammeszugehörigkeit der Beteiligten bestimmt.



Hallo,

schon klar. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist schon groß.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Ist ja schön wenn damit so Humorvoll umgegangen wird .
> 
> Ich als Angler kann auf diese art der Aufmerksamkeit aber gerne verzichten.



Hallo,

hast ja recht. Aber Niederbayern hauen erst zu und fragen danach was war. Ich hatte einen Kameraden beim Barras, der war Niederbayer. Ein guter Kamerad, aber wenn der in Rage kam - da flog schon mal das Messer in den Türstock.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Eindeutig zuviel Un-gar in solchen "Niederungsbayerungswesen" drin, und zuviel Alkohol in dem speziellen Wesen.

Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den berüchtigten Darwin-Award:
Wenn man was Ausfressen oder Schaisse bauen will, sollte man sich nicht gleichzeitig noch die Hucke vollsaufen,
sonst wird man für hochpotenzgesteigerte Dummheit nicht nur abgestraft, sondern schnell für immer aus dem Verkehr gezogen.

Was ich auch schändlich finde: Wo ist der Kollege des Aufsehers geblieben, empfahl der sich auf italienisch? (wenn man schon bei Stämmen ist)
Sowas mit feige wegrennen und im Stich lassen nennt man Kameradenschwein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wozu brauche ich beim Angeln eine Axt?


Landschaftspflege, Baumpflege , Kunstköder aus Baum bergen und so. Verbrenner-Kettensäge tuts natürlich auch.

Bei mangelhafter Deutsch-Orthografie ist das mit dem "abhacken" müssen aber durchaus naheliegend.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Februar 2020)

Mal so 'by the way' erzählt - das ist nu eine von vier verschiedenen Versionen der Story... 
Sei es über den Google Newsfeed oder die Bildzeitung (selbst DIE gibt etwas mehr zu den Gesamtumständen her) 

Bin gespannt, was sich im Verfahren als die Wahrheit rausstellen wird.


----------



## ollidi (6. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bildzeitung


Du machst mir Angst.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Februar 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wozu brauche ich beim Angeln eine Axt?


Vielleicht hatte die Axt ja der Fischereiaufseher mitgebracht


----------



## Kauli11 (6. Februar 2020)

Da er ja 1,44 bis 1,77 Promille intus hatte, wird in Deutschland auf verminderte Schuldfähigkeit plädiert.  

Wenn du Scheixxe bauen möchtest, bitte vorher einen ansaufen.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Februar 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Da er ja 1,44 bis 1,77 Promille intus hatte, wird in Deutschland auf verminderte Schuldfähigkeit plädiert.
> 
> Wenn du Scheixxe bauen möchtest, bitte vorher einen ansaufen.


Ne schlimme Kindheit kommt auch immer ganz gut.


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Landschaftspflege, Baumpflege , Kunstköder aus Baum bergen und so.



Ist in De. für Privat auch nicht mehr so einfach.

Hier durfte jemand 1000€ an eine Naturschutzorga Spenden weil er am Angelplatz ein paar Weidenäste abgebrochen hat und dabei gefilmt wurde.

Also immer aufpassen und an die Gesetze und Regeln halten wenn man nen Brennholzverleih eröffnen will.....


----------



## feko (6. Februar 2020)

Bayern?


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2020)

NDS


----------



## feko (6. Februar 2020)

Ui


----------



## rolfmoeller (6. Februar 2020)

Ne Axt im Auto ????
Man weis nie was kommt.
Unwetter, Aufseher, Wildsau, ………………….


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2020)

und Wölfe und Bären nicht zu vergessen. 
Wenn die häufiger werden, hat man bald Anrecht auf 'nen richtigen Ballermann.


----------



## geomas (7. Februar 2020)

Richtig geile Verschlagwortung mal wieder unter dem Artikel: attacke, axt, fischereiaufseher, mord, tot, werbung

Und so schön alphabetisch geordnet 

„promille” und „rtl” fehlen leider, wie konnte das nur passieren?


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Februar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Ist in De. für Privat auch nicht mehr so einfach.
> 
> Hier durfte jemand 1000€ an eine Naturschutzorga Spenden weil er am Angelplatz ein paar Weidenäste abgebrochen hat und dabei gefilmt wurde.
> 
> Also immer aufpassen und an die Gesetze und Regeln halten wenn man nen Brennholzverleih eröffnen will.....


Da hatte @rhinefischer eine so simple wie geniale Idee - störende Äste wegbinden und nach dem Angeltag macht man die Schnüre ab und fertig


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2020)

irgendwie geht mir euer Humor über den Bayer, der meint das 1,7 %° täglich ein geregeltes Leben sind und Porblemslösungen mit der Axt erfolgen, ab .


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> irgendwie geht mir euer Humor über den Bayer, der meint das 1,7 %° täglich ein geregeltes Leben sind und Porblemslösungen mit der Axt erfolgen, ab .



Hallo,

Alkoholiker gibts es überall, nicht nur in Bayern. Habe mal gelesen, dass etwa 5 % der deutschen Bevölkerugn alkoholabhängig sind und weitere 20 % gelten wegen ihres Alkoholkonsums als gefährdet. Sind wir schon bei 25% und das ist schon eine Menge und diese Summen gelten für ganz Deutschland.
Witzige Bemerkungen über Betrunkene gibt es überall zuhauf.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2020)

von mir aus kann das auch ein Sachse oder Löffelschnitzer sein, deshalb wird die Storry für mich trotzdem nicht lustig


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Februar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> von mir aus kann das auch ein Sachse oder Löffelschnitzer sein, deshalb wird die Storry für mich trotzdem nicht lustig


Das ist selbstverständlich nicht lustig!
Mir als ehemaliger Fischereiaufseher in Frankfurt a.M. kommt das ganze nur zu bekannt vor ! Da war das an der Tagesordnung und der Beistand der Behörden lies sehr zu wünschen übrig!
Das sind selbstverständlich Vorfälle die absolut nicht zu tolerieren sind!

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Februar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> von mir aus kann das auch ein Sachse oder Löffelschnitzer sein, deshalb wird die Storry für mich trotzdem nicht lustig


Humor ist eben was sehr subjektives. Das ganze ist so völlig absurd, inklusive @Lajos1  Auslassungen über den dortigen Menschenschlag dass ich nur noch drüber lachen kann. Das der Täter die volle Härte des Rechtsstaates (3 Monate auf Bewährung und 4 Ave Maria) zu spüren bekommen sollte ist klar, aber einen besonderen Grund zur Zurückhaltung sehe ich nicht


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Februar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst.



Aber nur, weil du es aufgrund von Homeoffice nicht kennst, dass ein Kollege mal ne Zeitung im Pausenraum liegenlässt! 

Alles gut, Kollege- die Menge macht das Gift und ich konsumiere es nicht regelmäßig!


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> irgendwie geht mir euer Humor über den Bayer, der meint das 1,7 %° täglich ein geregeltes Leben sind und Porblemslösungen mit der Axt erfolgen, ab



Bekifft wäre das so nicht passiert!
Der Stuff macht halt nicht so Aggro, wie Alk.

Jürgen


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bekifft wäre das so nicht passiert!
> Der Stuff macht halt nicht so Aggro, wie Alk.
> 
> Jürgen


Das braucht man nicht zu diskutieren! Das ist in Deutschland nun mal verboten und damit vom Tisch!  
Aber egal wie ,diese Aktion gehört selbstverständlich hoch bestraft!


----------



## ollidi (7. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ich konsumiere es nicht regelmäßig!


Das lässt mich jetzt wieder ruhig schlafen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> von mir aus kann das auch ein Sachse oder Löffelschnitzer sein, deshalb wird die Storry für mich trotzdem nicht lustig


Der würde aber sein Schnitzmesser verwenden, und solange die Klingenlänge gemäß  dem Waffengesetz bleibt, wäre das alles im grünen Bereich und mehr sowas wie Tätowieren. 

Wie heißt es so schön: Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung .
Und kumulierte Dummheit mit hochbesoffen fordert den Spott geradezu heraus.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bekifft wäre das so nicht passiert!
> Der Stuff macht halt nicht so Aggro, wie Alk.
> 
> Jürgen


Wobei man bei einigen deiner Beiträge das Gegenteil vermuten könnte. SCNR


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> von mir aus kann das auch ein Sachse oder Löffelschnitzer sein, deshalb wird die Storry für mich trotzdem nicht lustig



Hallo,

der Vorfall ist keineswegs lustig das ist schon richtig. Ich habe mir das halt nur bildlich vorgestellt und dazu halt eine Bemerkung gemacht und ja, wir im Süden hier haben mitunter schon einen derben Humor. Ich selbst habe einige gute Bekannte in Niederbayern, alles liebenswerte Menschen. Man muss sie halt nur zu nehmen wissen, dann klappt das auch mit der Freundschaft.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2020)

Ihr sollt ja euren Humor behalten, ich bin da nicht viel anders, nu fehlt wieder der Winke /Winke smilie


----------



## Floma (8. Februar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> von mir aus kann das auch ein Sachse oder Löffelschnitzer sein, deshalb wird die Storry für mich trotzdem nicht lustig


Der Vorfall war auch etwas komplexer als im Artikel zusammengefasst (die Sache mit dem 2. Kontrolleur und der Ort der Kontrolle). In der ersten Verhandlung wurde von der Verteidigung wohl auch der kasachische Migrationshintergrund ins Spiel gebracht. Laut Verteidigung war die Motivation die empfundene Schikane und dabei wurde angedeutet, das bereits ein gefühltes Spannungsfeld bestand. Zwischen den Zeilen gelesen, war hier möglicherweise ein niederbayrisch-kasachischer Faktor im Spiel. Das natürlich nur als subjektive Wahrnehmung des Täters.

Gestern war afaik der 2. Verhandlungstag. Davon habe ich aber noch nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das braucht man nicht zu diskutieren! Das ist in Deutschland nun mal verboten und damit vom Tisch


Der Konsum nicht, nur Besitz und Handel.
Und diskutieren kann man es wohl.

Du meinst wohl eher, dass DU das nicht diskutieren möchtest.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Konsum nicht, nur Besitz und Handel.
> Und diskutieren kann man es wohl.
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher, dass DU das nicht diskutieren möchtest.


Von medizinischer Freigabe und Diskussionen quer durch die Bundestagsfraktionen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Februar 2020)

Mir war das sofort klar, dass das kein Bayer war und im Leben nicht ein Oberpfälzer.
1. Wenn ein Oberpfälzer oder ein Niederbayer 3 Tage nix trinkt, dann hat er grad mal 1,7 Promille.
2. Wir werden nicht aggressiv, sondern lustig oder müde.
3. Wenn der Körper unterhopft, kann so ein Bayer im generellen schon mal ekelhaft werden, aber doch nicht sooooo.

Des nexte Problem was da is, weil als Aufseher allaweil so Grischballa aufgestellt werden oder alte Manna, anstelle eines gestandenen Mannsbild, mit Händen so groß wie Klodeckel.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Februar 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Konsum nicht, nur Besitz und Handel.
> Und diskutieren kann man es wohl.
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher, dass DU das nicht diskutieren möchtest.





hanzz schrieb:


> Der Konsum nicht, nur Besitz und Handel.
> Und diskutieren kann man es wohl.
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher, dass DU das nicht diskutieren möchtest.



Ist halt eine illegale Substanz und sollte nicht unbedingt in unserem Angelforum diskutiert bzw verherrlicht werden!
Das ist ganz unabhängig von meiner persönlichen Meinung!  Angler kämpfen eh immer mit dem Ruf ,mit einer Bierflasche in der Hand am Wasser zu stehen. ......obwohl dieser Ruf nur wenigen Anglern gerecht wird! Würde mich persönlich freuen wenn Sich der Ruf nicht noch verschlechtern bzw auf Drogen ausdehnen würde.
Weil wir haben auch Kinder in unseren Vereinen und Gewässern !
Glaube nicht das Eltern dann mit gutem Gewissen ihre Kinder in den Angelverein bringen.

Das meinte ich damit!

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Februar 2020)

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn Typen mit Äxten am Vereinsteich um sich werfen, haste mit den Eltern noch ganz andere Probleme. Ebenso wie der Werfer offensichtlich ganz andere Probleme hat als legale oder illegale Drogen.
Außerdem, wie sagte einst ein großer jamaikanischer Philosoph, „ganja is not a drug, it‘s a medicine“.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist halt eine illegale Substanz und sollte nicht unbedingt in unserem Angelforum diskutiert bzw verherrlicht werden!
> Das ist ganz unabhängig von meiner persönlichen Meinung!  Angler kämpfen eh immer mit dem Ruf ,mit einer Bierflasche in der Hand am Wasser zu stehen. ......obwohl dieser Ruf nur wenigen Anglern gerecht wird! Würde mich persönlich freuen wenn Sich der Ruf nicht noch verschlechtern bzw auf Drogen ausdehnen würde.
> Weil wir haben auch Kinder in unseren Vereinen und Gewässern !
> Glaube nicht das Eltern dann mit gutem Gewissen ihre Kinder in den Angelverein bringen.
> ...


Ich glaube dass ein großer Teil der Eltern der heute 8-10 jährigen da einschlägige Erfahrungen gemacht hat und ansonsten ist es mir schnuppe, ich habe keine Vorbildfunktion, ich angle nur. Was ich aber tatsächlich nervig finde ist, wenn jemand mich belehrt über Dinge von denen er keine Ahnung hat oder am besten noch bestimmen möchte wie ich über was schreibe. Micha, das läuft so nicht. Dass du es nicht magst und machst ist für mich völlig ok, aber dein Posting empfinde ich als übergriffig - Leben und Leben lassen lautet die Devise.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass ein großer Teil der Eltern der heute 8-10 jährigen da einschlägige Erfahrungen gemacht hat und ansonsten ist es mir schnuppe, ich habe keine Vorbildfunktion, ich angle nur. Was ich aber tatsächlich nervig finde ist, wenn jemand mich belehrt über Dinge von denen er keine Ahnung hat oder am besten noch bestimmen möchte wie ich über was schreibe. Micha, das läuft so nicht. Dass du es nicht magst und machst ist für mich völlig ok, aber dein Posting empfinde ich als übergriffig - Leben und Leben lassen lautet die Devise.


Gelöscht! !!

Bekommst eine PN von mir! 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Februar 2020)

Hättest Du nicht die Forumspolizei gespielt, wäre das Thema schon lange gegessen. Ansonsten sollten Eltern vor allem darüber nachdenken ob sie Ihre Kinder noch zur Schule schicken. Nirgendwo lauern mehr illegale Gefahren als dort. Man muss nicht immer alles übertreiben.


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2020)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass eine ganz normale Axtmörder-Diskussion solche Wellen schlagen kann.


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass eine ganz normale Axtmörder-Diskussion solche Wellen schlagen kann.


Stell dir vor er hätte eine Kettensäge dabei gehabt. Ui ui ui.


----------



## geomas (8. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass eine ganz normale Axtmörder-Diskussion solche Wellen schlagen kann.



ganz reguläre „Branchen-News” eben


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Februar 2020)

ich bau mir jetzt erstmal einen!


----------



## zandertex (8. Februar 2020)

um diese uhrzeit sollte man sich nix mehr bauen,sondern den abend genießen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> um diese uhrzeit sollte man sich nix mehr bauen,sondern den abend genießen.


glaub mir mal, den Abend genieße ich.


----------



## zandertex (8. Februar 2020)

du baust dir bestimmt nen neuen wobbler!!!


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Februar 2020)

Ob das nicht ein Glück für den Kontroller war, das der Angler einen solchen hat sitzen gehabt?


----------



## felix 3 (9. Februar 2020)

Sperrt den Täter die nächsten 20 Jahre ein!


----------



## thanatos (9. Februar 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wozu brauche ich beim Angeln eine Axt?


zum angeln wohl nicht aber wenn man im Gelände unterwegs ist - in meinem Auto gehört ein Feldspaten eine Machete und ein extrem scharfes
Beil zur Standardausrüstung ,dazu noch Strippe ,Draht und ein paar Nägel .
Zum Vorfall selbst - wie man in den Wald rein ruft so schalt es heraus - Fischereiaufseher -Kontrollen habe ich zu 90% Prozent als
unwürdig empfunden ein bischen Höflichkeit sollte man schon erwarten können !
2. hatte der Kontrolleur einen richterlichen Durchsungsbeschluß ???


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



thanatos schrieb:


> 2. hatte der Kontrolleur einen richterlichen Durchsungsbeschluß ???



Braucht er nicht, zumindest in Bayern.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Angler war bereits in der Vergangenheit durch mehrere Verstöße aufgefallen. Deshalb wurde ihm bereits der Vereinsausschluss angedroht.



Soll man solche Leute auch noch mit Samthandschuhen anfassen?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Braucht er nicht, zumindest in Bayern.


Echt, kann das Fischereigesetz Persönlichkeitsrechte einschränken?


> Soll man solche Leute auch noch mit Samthandschuhen anfassen?


Da ich in einem Berufsfeld mit zum Teil extrem schwierigen, auch straffällig gewordenen, Menschen arbeite kann ich nur sagen: ich hatte in 15 Jahren nicht einmal Angst während es Kollegen gibt die keine Gespräche ohne anwesenden Sicherheitsdienst führen. Ich bin höflich, freundlich, verbindlich und mache meine Arbeit transparent - aber ich mache sie,streng nach den geltenden rechtlichen Grundlagen und ich fahre sehr gut damit.
Ich finde jeder verdient es mit einem Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit behandelt zu werden.
Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit Polizeikontrollen oder Fischereiaufsehern.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Echt, kann das Fischereigesetz Persönlichkeitsrechte einschränken?
> 
> Da ich in einem Berufsfeld mit zu extrem schwierigen, auch straffällig geworden, Menschen arbeite kann ich nur sagen: ich hatte in 15 Jahren nicht einmal Angst während es Kollegen gibt die keine Gespräche ohne anwesenden Sicherheitsdienst führen. Ich bin höflich, freundlich, verbindlich und mache meine Arbeit transparent - aber ich mache sie,streng nach den geltenden rechtlichen Grundlagen und ich fahre sehr gut damit.
> Ich finde jeder verdient es mit einem Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit behandelt zu werden.
> Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit Polizeikontrollen oder Fischereiaufsehern.



Hallo,

"Bayerisches Fischereigesetz Artikel 72 Abs (2) 3. Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit.... die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen".
Die dürfen bei uns auch Grundstücke, mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen betreten.
Bei uns steht im Fischereigesetz auch, dass derjenige eine Geldbuße bekommt, der trotz Abmahnung durch den Berechtigten die Fische verscheucht. Da hätten die Petaner, wie hier vor einiger Zeit erwähnt, mit der Empfehlung Steine ins Wasser zu werfen, schnell Probleme bekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde jeder verdient es mit einem Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit behandelt zu werden.


Absolut richtig! Leider geht dies in der heutigen Zeit immer mehr verloren. Ein Danke, Bitte, Guten Tag, u.ä. hat ein Großteil unserer Bevölkerung aus dem eigenen Wortschatz gestrichen. Die Verrohung schreitet immer weiter voran.

#sry für OT


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde jeder verdient es mit einem Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit behandelt zu werden



Da stimme ich zu.

Allerdings gehören Angriffe mit Äxten und Baseballschlägern m.M.n.  nicht zu höflichem Verhalten.

Dass der Aufseher sich nicht korrekt verhalten haben soll, ist reine Spekulation.

Da der Angler bereits einiges auf dem Kerbholz hatte und bei einem potentiellen Verstoß beobachtet wurde, ist für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, wenn der Aufseher da seine Befugnisse voll ausschöpft.

Und selbst wenn man sich von einem Aufseher ungerecht behandelt fühlt, rechtfertigt das m.M. kein solches Verhalten.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mit keiner Silbe gesagt dass er sich nicht korrekt verhalten hat oder ähnliches. Ich habe auf "so Leute mit Samthandschuhen anfassen?!" Erwidert dass man jedem Menschen höflich gegenüber treten sollte


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Erwidert dass man jedem Menschen höflich gegenüber treten sollte



Womit du zweifelsohne recht hast. 

Bezog sich auch nicht auf dich.

Wenn ich meine, dass man diese Klientel nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen braucht, heißt das aber für mich auch nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass man sie unhöflich behandeln soll. Nur eben  etwas bestimmter vorgehen, wenn sie nicht kooperieren wollen.



thanatos schrieb:


> Zum Vorfall selbst - wie man in den Wald rein ruft so schalt es heraus - Fischereiaufseher -Kontrollen habe ich zu 90% Prozent als unwürdig empfunden ein bischen Höflichkeit sollte man schon erwarten können !



Kann ich zum Glück in dieser Höhe so nicht bestätigen.  Die Mehrheit der Aufseher in unserer Gegend verhält sich meiner Erfahrung nach korrekt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass eine ganz normale Axtmörder-Diskussion solche Wellen schlagen kann.


Kommentar des Jahres! Ich hab hier gerade Tränen gelacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Es wirkt nicht nur die Axt im Walde,
nein, auch im Wasser schlägt sie hohe Wellen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2020)

Die Axt im Auto erspart den Dobermann.


----------



## Ganerc (8. April 2020)

Auf der Seite vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern gefunden
Verurteilung nach Axtangriff





						Verurteilung nach Axtangriff - Landesfischereiverband Bayern
					

Angler nach Angriff auf Fischereiaufseher wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung verurteilt. Verzerrte Berichterstattung in Lokalzeitung. Der Fall hat im Juli 2019 bayernweit Schlagzeilen gemacht: Ein Angler griff an der Donau bei Kelheim... weiterlesen




					lfvbayern.de


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2020)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Auf der Seite vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern gefunden
> Verurteilung nach Axtangriff
> 
> 
> ...








						Ungewöhnlicher Fischereiaufsseher!
					

Der eine oder andere von Euch wird wohl auch ab und an in den Gewässern des KFV Kelheim angeln. Dass Kontrollen dort nicht ganz ohne sein können und nicht unbedingt so ablaufen, wie sie ablaufen sollten, wird zur Zeit vor dem Landgericht Regensburg berichtet...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Geri wang (10. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlicher Fischereiaufsseher!
> 
> 
> Der eine oder andere von Euch wird wohl auch ab und an in den Gewässern des KFV Kelheim angeln. Dass Kontrollen dort nicht ganz ohne sein können und nicht unbedingt so ablaufen, wie sie ablaufen sollten, wird zur Zeit vor dem Landgericht Regensburg berichtet...
> ...





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Ein Angler aus dem Kreis Kelheim soll einen Fischerei-Aufseher mit einer Axt attackiert haben und steht deshalb nun vor Gericht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seifert (10. April 2020)

"ein großes Hämatom am Bauch, eine Bisswunde an der rechten Schulter "
Für mich sieht das eher nach beginnendem -Kannibalismus aus


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> 2. hatte der Kontrolleur einen richterlichen Durchsungsbeschluß ???



Jedes Bundesland hat bzgl. der Rechte eines Fischereiaufsehers eigene gesetzliche Regelungen, aber zumindest in Bayern hat der Fischereiaufseher weitreichende Rechte:






						BayFiG: Art. 72 - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				




Zitat:
_"(2) Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit
1. die Identität feststellen,
2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung verlangen,
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, *auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden*, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.
...
(3) Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1 genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes
1. die Identität von Personen feststellen,
2. *eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts verbieten (Platzverweisung),*
3. Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Abs. 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.
...
(4) I*m Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse nach den Abs. 2 und 3 sind die Fischereiaufseher berechtigt, Grundstücke mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen zu betreten* und unbeschadet des Art. 28 Abs. 4 des Bayerischen Wassergesetzes Gewässer zu befahren."_


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden



Das scheint ja nach den Presseberichten der Auslöser gewesen zu sein.

Fische nicht ins Fangbuch eingetragen und anschließend abtransportieren lassen, weshalb der Aufseher dann vergeblich im VW-Bus danach gesucht hat.

Sehr unerfreulich die ganze Geschichte.

Ziemlich übel und einseitig auch die Darstellungen in der Mittelbayerischen Zeitung, wo der Autor fleißig versucht hat,  den Aufseher und den Verein in ein schiefes Licht zu rücken.  Ich hoffe mal, dass da einige Angler/Abonnenten ihren Unmut bekundet haben und mit Abo-Kündigung zumindest gedroht haben.

Ich hoffe auch, dass nicht nur wegen der momentanen Situation Angler und Aufseher zukünftig etwas humaner miteinander umgehen.

Ohne Aufseher hätten wir an einigen Gewässern vermutlich ziemlich üble Zustände.


----------



## andreas0815 (19. April 2020)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, solche Spinner gehören bestraft und zwar nicht milde!!

siehe Link Donaukurier.






						Donaukurier.de
					

Donaukurier.de - aktuelle Nachrichten aus Ingolstadt und der Region




					www.donaukurier.de
				




*Angeln ist das Aufregendste überhaupt..auch wenn nichts beißt!!!*


----------

